# Preparing field for spring planting



## bkreiter (Sep 21, 2009)

I have just acquired a 14 acre field that I want to get planted in grasses for hay production. The field has not been cultivated in quit some time and has not been mowed yet this year. It is completely full of nothing but junk. Question is do I mow it off now, spray round-up in a couple of weeks so I can no till it in the spring or is it too late for the spray to be effective. I'm in south eastern PA. 
Thanks bkreiter


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

If your going to spray dont bush hog it. I would maybe spray it with roundup. I like croping mine for a few years before i put hay in, it gives better weed control.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It's getting kind of late in the year to be spraying with roundup--most weeds and grasses are already past their growth cycle.

I'm not real familiar with your area. Depending on what kind of grass hay you want to grow, you might consider just waiting until spring and then planting an annual grass like sudan grass or teff, then doing a permanent planting in August. Alternatively, you might work the ground up and put it in wheat for the winter.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> It's getting kind of late in the year to be spraying with roundup--most weeds and grasses are already past their growth cycle.


Don't mean to argue here but I'm not so sure about that, last fall I sprayed about a 100 acres of cornstalks to get rid of the last of a tank mix of Extreme (roundup+Pursuit) and thought it was a waste of time as it didn't look like anything was dying, but come spring those winter annuals were gone and the fields were pristine. Took the 4 wheeler and spot sprayed those fields as it wasn't worth taking the sprayer over them again.

Was going to spray the majority of the cornstalks this fall, but the clutch is out of the sprayer and with everything else going on, not sure if I'll get to it in time.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

We allways spray roundup on my wheat ground before i drill wheat and really cleans the fields up good. You will be surprised what little weeds are their that you cant see that will be killed. Ill spray here in the next week or so, It doesnt cost alot and is good insurance agianst weeds.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Weeds have to be actively growing to abosorb chemical, and we haven't had a frost yet, so I would do it as soon as possible. No matter what is going to happen with the field in spring, it has to be killed sometime, so may as well do it now. If you've got the kind of mess that I think you have (with all the wild stuff), it's going to be tough to get into some sort of hay crop that will be harvested in 2011. I'd consider wheat, or maybe corn and then wheat..... I think you're going to wind up putting some sort of grain crop for a year or two, or spending the entire summer of 2011 working that ground to get something planted for 2012.

Rodney


----------



## captjack (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a similar issue, The field I am planting is a small 2 acres. Last year we used it as a vegetable garden and the rest was grass. When I plowed the ground for the garden it really helped the weeds and the Johnson grass grow .

Should I kill mine off with roundup as well ? I live on the Eastern Shore of MD

We are planting orchard grass and timothy for our three horses.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> but come spring those winter annuals were gone and the fields were pristine. .


Good point. I was thinking about summer annuals, like crabgrass, foxtail, etc. Winter annuals are another problem, aren't they.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes they are, around here if something isn't done in the fall or very early spring, come planting time the fields are overgrown with winter annuals. Hensbit, chickweed, and annual kentucky bluegrass are real problems. The bluegrass is the worst, if it's not burned down plenty early, the only resort is to plow it as it has such a root mass under it, chisel plowing is out of the question. I've seen a very heavy disc just ride across the bluegrass where it's very thick.


----------

